
Outsourcing Customer Service to AI:  Are the Robots Coming? - fapi1974
http://www.peopledelight.com/blog/outsourcing-customer-service-ai/
======
bgupton
This is a huge deal and I think he has totally underestimated how quickly this
will happen. And customer service agents are going to be among the first to
get displaced by AI. Right after all the truck drivers. We aren’t doing
anywhere nearly enough to prepare for this change. It’s going to make the
election look like ripples in a kiddy pool compared to a hurricane.

~~~
fapi1974
I get that it will have a big effect, but I think that human interaction is so
nuanced that that effect will play out slowly. Again, I think single digit
years is possible, but not less than five.

------
aussiegreg
Even if he’s right and this happens in five years, that’s still not far away.
Definitely close enough for governments to start making plans, and almost
close enough for established businesses to start making plans.

------
rumayor
People ALWAYS worry about technology way more than they should. Jobs are
always replaced by new technology but new problems are created along the way
and we start dealing with higher order problems..

~~~
visarga
> Jobs are always replaced by new technology

In the meantime government can help rehiring people by investing in public
works and some industries. Also, we can extend the unemployment benefits to
compensate, and raise taxes.

~~~
fapi1974
I definitely hope that the new administration will drive some infrastructure
spending, regardless of ideology.

